# searching for New exotic species



## ibanez_freak (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey,

searching for New exotic species, as right now I'm buying the same mantis again and would like to see something new. Any one know what kinda things are going around right now that might interest me? Favourite right now are ghosts and indian flower mantis, but just searching for a new, different looking species, unless I've run out of particular mantis famillies?

Very keen on small mantis (4-6 cm) and stick like mantis.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey,

You could try bark mantid sp. or lichen mantids.

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Feb 5, 2006)

The guys on on this thread look pretty cool (you've seen the thrad before):

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic...ghlight=picture

I believe that they're difficult to get ahold of though...


----------



## ibanez_freak (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,

I think that the Toxodera is a bit out of my league in mantis keeping. The bark mantis i interesting, but looking at a couple of others. One of the species I'm looking at is the ceratomantis species. Any body got a few pics of these at all and some info about keeping them?

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey,

Yeah the toxodera look awesome but no one sells them.....if you know someone selling them let me know.

................

As for the ceratomantis, they are very cool, i had some in the past, will be getting a couple of ooths in may.

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## KennethJ78 (Feb 6, 2006)

Actually it's *Para*toxodera cornicollis...

And you can forget about getting them and breeding them..

They're indeed believed to be extremely difficult...

@ Ibanez: Here's a link for Ceratomantis saussurei pics:

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/browse....us=Ceratomantis

Just click "show matching organisms" and then "spec1" ..

Enjoy


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello,

Ahh i see. Well if I wouldn't mind getting some of the paratoxodera, but i don't think anyone sells them. Maybe one day someone will get some wild caught or something.

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Christian (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi.

The species shown in that thread is _Toxodera denticulata_. _Paratoxodera_ species have a straight pronotum with one or two lobes on the dorsal side. I am not aware of any pic of a certainly identified living _Paratoxodera cornicollis_, there are, however, pics of other _Paratoxodera_ species.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Feb 6, 2006)

Ahhh so I was right the first time. Kenneth you're trying to mess me up here! (LOL)

Yeah Christian, it seems no one has any, thought i would love to own some

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## KennethJ78 (Feb 6, 2006)

Damnit.. just when I thought I figured it out :wink:

Thanx for clearing that up Christian :lol:


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Feb 6, 2006)

LOL! Yes, it is quite confusing!

Thanks,

Eros


----------

